# Hydor Koralia/ETH Inline Heater - Amazing!



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

I've had at least one aquarium in my home for most of the last 20 years. A few planted tanks, just in the last 3-4 years. You can imagine the money and time I've wasted on trying different and new crap that has popped up. I had pretty much "mastered" what I needed for each tank. 

Well, a few weeks ago, I took a plunge and decided to branch out and try something new. This is a big move for me, since I have rid myself of oodles and oodles of aquarium oddities throughout the years. 

My planted 75G is now the new owner of a Hydor Koralia 2 and a 300W ETH Inline Heater. Holy Cow! They both ROCK the planet!

- I put the heater in the intake of my Eheim 2217. (With the hose size, this is the only way it would work.) The temp has been perfect. No more fighting the suction cups on the old heater! yaay!

-The Koralia- I just popped it together, stuck it in the aquarium and plugged it in. I haven't heard it, or had to touch it since. For circulation, there is no better product, IMO. I realize powerheads have their uses, and I have 3-4 tucked away, but I've never been able to use them successfully for anything. They are loud, never stay put, and stay clogged with junk. I think they just hate me. 

So, in summary, I highly recommend the Hydor Koralia and ETH inline heater for your aquarium needs. I know you all probably have different opinions and experiences, feel free to share, but don't burst my bubble too much! heh heh


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

> I put the heater in the intake of my Eheim 2217. (With the hose size, this is the only way it would work.) The temp has been perfect.


I've been contemplating getting a Hydor ETH inline heater for some time now, but as you I'm in the same boat with regards to the intake hose. Hydor documentation states that it should be mounted on the outlet. I don't really see why it couldn't be mounted on the intake as long as it points in the direction of the flow, but was still afraid it would not work as it should. So, thanks. I'm off to go buy me the 200w.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

AquaX said:


> I've been contemplating getting a Hydor ETH inline heater for some time now, but as you I'm in the same boat with regards to the intake hose. Hydor documentation states that it should be mounted on the outlet. I don't really see why it couldn't be mounted on the intake as long as it points in the direction of the flow, but was still afraid it would not work as it should. So, thanks. I'm off to go buy me the 200w.


Best on the outlet as the heating elements won't get ruined from all the junk going into the filter. why not get a couple of 1/2" to 5/8" adaptors and set it up properly?

Craig


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

That didn't even cross my mind, thanks for the heads up.

I just had a look through your nano project thread and saw how you hooked up yours.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Won't that mess things up with the flow though? Because I thought about doing that, but was afraid.
It seems it would reduce the out-flow, since you're increasing the size of the tubing.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have both of these on my 72 gal and also recommend them highly, and I too recommend the heater on the outlet where fresher water goes through. Otherwise I would imagine gunk building up internally if on the inlet with all the poop, plant particulates, and other matter.....


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Question for those of you who have it installed on the outflow...how noticeable is the reduction in flow? I'm going to be running two canister filters on a tank (and probably two inline heaters if I decide to go that route) and I'm wondering if the lowered flow is something I could live with. Also, to the OP, I couldn't agree more about the Koralia. I recently put one on my tank to add water flow and diffuse CO2 and I couldn't be happier. They really are much nicer than old, clunky powerheads.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

No loss of flow is noticeable. these heaters are straight through with a heating element wrapped around the inside.

Craig


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

CraigThor said:


> Best on the outlet as the heating elements won't get ruined from all the junk going into the filter. why not get a couple of 1/2" to 5/8" adaptors and set it up properly?
> 
> Craig


What type of adapters are you referring and where can I get em? I'm a dingbat with all these gadgets and have no idea what anything is.

I'd be willing to try it, but am still concerned about reducing the flow, when it doesn't seem that great to begin with.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Rachel,

I went looking for these last weekend and found this. I'll be ordering a few for something I'm working on too. This should be a cheap, easy solution for you.

West Marine 1/2"- 5/8" Barbed Nylon Reducer

The only real reason that I can think of that most manufacturers ask you not to put accessories on the intake side of your pump/filter is: you never want create a situation where something might restrict intake flow and burn out the pump. You may restrict flow by placing a valve on the output side, but never the intake.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

It makes sense, about putting it on the outtake. I just was at a loss to how to best fix it.

But WOW! You've done it! I can't imagine why these things wouldn't work perfectly. I would maybe want to put clamps on them to make sure, however. 
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

while we are on the subject, who has the cheapest inline heaters?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Does the Hydor Inline Heater work well enough to maintain a temperature about 10 degrees F higher than ambient? My 46 gallon is in the basement and the room temperature is often in the mid 60s during the winter. I was thinking 300 watt with the 5/8" connectors. It would hook up on the output of a Rena XP2.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

bosmahe1 said:


> Does the Hydor Inline Heater work well enough to maintain a temperature about 10 degrees F higher than ambient? My 46 gallon is in the basement and the room temperature is often in the mid 60s during the winter. I was thinking 300 watt with the 5/8" connectors. It would hook up on the output of a Rena XP2.


My 300-watt one has kept my water at 84-86F in my planted 72 gal discus tank with ambient temps at 68-76F. I have it on the outflow of a eheim 2028.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

rich815 said:


> My 300-watt one has kept my water at 84-86F in my planted 72 gal discus tank with ambient temps at 68-76F. I have it on the outflow of a eheim 2028.


Wow, sounds like it should work quite well in my situation.

Thanks Rich.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Highway Robbery!
West Marine charges $9.95 shipping/handling, no matter how many purchased.
I found a couple other places online that had them, but same shipping robbery.

Wait before ya'll buy some. I'll purchase a bunch and can mail 'em to ya for minimal cost. No need for us all to pay the crazy shipping fees.

Unless someone has found them at a more reasonable place?


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought mine at Drs Foster & Smith, which also charges outrageous shipping but fortunately I always find something I need.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wire Fox Terror said:


> I bought mine at Drs Foster & Smith, which also charges outrageous shipping but fortunately I always find something I need.


Have a URL for that? I looked on their website and couldn't find any 1/2"-5/8" connectors.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I should have mentioned that I couldn't find the exact adapter and went with Laguna adapters which can be cut to size:










http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9499


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Do the hoses attach well? It looks like maybe the tubing might easily pop off. Do you have it clamped?


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

They fit pretty snug but I used hose clamps, just in case.


----------

